# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi there, Hello world!

## kassieK

Username kassieK.
I am an old guy (66) who loves Excel, and who loves VBA!
I am still developing spreadsheets and macros on a daily basis, and simply love it!
I got involved with PC's and, in those days, with Lotus 1-2-3 way back in 1988, and later converted to Excel
One thing is sure, I know how little I know!  I love to help where I can, and also to learn even more!

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi kassieK,

Happy to see you. Welcome to the Forum  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

